# Xtra Sports: Lakers interested in Marcus Banks



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hacksaw is stating that the Lakers are interested in trading for Marcus Banks.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Hacksaw also said just a few minutes ago BREAKING NEWS gaurd Derek Anderson will sign with the Rockets for less money and feels the Lakers disrespected him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I posted this in the trade looming thread but it seem more appropriate for this one.


Laker/Pacers/Celtics Trade

Lakers trade: Divac, Vujacic, Cook, 1st Rounder
Lakers obtain: Bender, Banks, Reed

Celtics trade: LaFrentz, Banks, Reed
Celtics obtain: Divac, Pollard, Vujacic, 1st Rounder

Pacers trade: Bender, Pollard
Pacers obtain: LaFrentz, Cook

Why for the Lakers
--Phil Jackson is rumored to be in love with Bender (there were rumors the Lakers were trying to swing a draft day trade for him) and Banks, who was almost traded to the Lakers, gives them the defensive point guard they have never had.

Why for the Celtics
--Huge financial savings for the Celtics. Divac can be bought out (which also clears a roster spot) and Pollard is an expiring contract. LaFrentz is a better talent than Pollard, but the Celtics would have Blount, Borchardt, Perkins,and Pollard to rotate at center. The Celtics have been rumored to be shopping Banks, and in return they get a unproven, but offensively talented point guard in Vujacic, plus a first round pick. Reed is just a throw into help them clear a roster space.

Why for the Pacers
--LaFrentz gives them a very solid big man to bring off the bench to help the battle the Pistons and Heat. Bender rarely played for them due to his injuries, and Cook is the same type of player.

Thoughts?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i say good trade for lakers

but is there any truth to this


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont know if theirs any truth to it. I saw that trade posted up in the NBA forum and I wanted to get peoples opinions on it. and now Hacksaw is reporting that the Lakers are trying to acquire Marcus Banks. So hopefully their is some truth to it. :clap:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Dont know if theirs any truth to it. I saw that trade posted up in the NBA forum and I wanted to get peoples opinions on it. and now Hacksaw is reporting that the Lakers are trying to acquire Marcus Banks. So hopefully their is some truth to it. :clap:


Nowyou are talking


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wouldn't want to trade the first rounder in that deal. We'd be giving up too much. Vlade has another season left in him, Sasha could be a decent guard and Cook is somewhat of an asset in the triangle.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

No George is an asset, Cook is a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MC AK said:


> No George is an asset, Cook is a waste of a roster spot.


 No, Cook is an asset in the triangle. Banks, on the other hand, is not.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Might aswell trade Sasha and Cook for Banks.. That's what I would assume could happen. It is.. Mitch.. Nothing would surprise me.. :hurl:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

im not sold on that particular trade for the lakers....and i dont know for sure how credible hacksaw is anyways...he was prob. just throwing some speculation around or maybe heard it from an already reported source


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

go banks :brokenhea


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Lee Hacksaw Hamilton speaks BS.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I would get rid of Devean George. We still have a pile at SF. If we can't get rid of George, Slava it is.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that Devean George should stay. Hes a much more solid back up than Slava or Cook.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I wouldn't want to trade the first rounder in that deal. We'd be giving up too much. Vlade has another season left in him, Sasha could be a decent guard and Cook is somewhat of an asset in the triangle.


from a typical lakers fan pov i would agree but typical lakers overhype their own players

the first round the lakers would be giving up prob would be miami's 25-30th pick which isnt really valuable at all

If vlade played next season, i dont think theres any team but the lakers who would give him atless 10~15 min. (just because he "fits" in the triangle but didnt we all agree mitch richmond and isiah rider would "fit" in the triangle?) His career is over, i'm sure hes a great passer but how far can he go with those slow legs and aching back? he has no value except his expiring contract

sasha becoming a decent guard? thats like banking a lottery 

and again cook "fits" in the triangle offense but what does that really mean to the other teams? (it still puzzles me when a laker fan says that) nothing. they see cook as a soft big with a decent shot with little potential to improve. At best he'll become scott padgett like


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

dannyM said:


> and again cook "fits" in the triangle offense but what does that really mean to the other teams? (it still puzzles me when a laker fan says that) nothing. they see cook as a soft big with a decent shot with little potential to improve. At best he'll become scott padgett like



How does it puzzle you? It's very simple. He could be valuable to us next season. I'd rather have a player of value to our team than have a player with "trade value"...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dannyM said:


> and again cook "fits" in the triangle offense but what does that really mean to the other teams? (it still puzzles me when a laker fan says that) nothing. they see cook as a soft big with a decent shot with little potential to improve. At best he'll become scott padgett like


That's because ALL Lakers fans never wanna wait for Rookie's and player developments.. They all want him to be a superstar his rookie year. Yea considering he was a late first round pick how much did you honestly expect outta him? Hall of Fame freakin status? Good ****in lord.. He's shown improvement in his career already. 

Ya'll give up on players too much.. :raised_ey


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Is it just me, or did the Lakers and Vlade not already agree that he was retiring? Anyway, I like the acquisition of Banks and/or Bender, but I can't say I fully understand the logic or lack thereof coming from Mr Kupchak concerning the PG situation. Marcus Banks doesn't appear to be the type of lead guard that Phil would normally pursue, he's more of a scoring point who likes to penetrate and dish on his way to the glass. He's also been a very high turnover guard to this point in the pros, barely averaging a 2-to-1 assist to turnover ratio which is a very poor number for your point guard. Even if the Lakers don't acquire Banks, if they do continue shopping for another PG that would certainly seem to spell the end of Sasha Vujacic's short-lived Lakers career.

I understand that Sasha was chosen under Rudy T's regime and not neccessarily a player that Phil would have high on his list. But reguardless, the Lakers might want to give this guy some ample playing time next season in order to at least find out what they really have in him. During his brief appearances he did show some flashes of what he could develop into given the time. He looks to be a strong shooter from medium to long range and seems to have a court vision that is rare for guards at such a young age. At any rate, this has to be the year that this Lakers roster begins to settle. The core is set and now the work has to be done. I'm not holding out hope on a championship in the next three seasons, I just hope that the franchise can establish some stability while Phil is here and that he helps set the table for the years to come following his ultimate retirement. It would be smart after all considering he's going to be part of the Buss family sooner or later...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Is it just me, or did the Lakers and Vlade not already agree that he was retiring?


no, they did not. The Lakers gave Vlade extra time to decide if he wants to retire. There was some incorrect reports out of Europe that had Vlade retiring, but Vlade denied those.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2417827&postcount=19


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> That's because ALL Lakers fans never wanna wait for Rookie's and player developments.. They all want him to be a superstar his rookie year. Yea considering he was a late first round pick how much did you honestly expect outta him? Hall of Fame freakin status? Good ****in lord.. He's shown improvement in his career already.
> 
> Ya'll give up on players too much.. :raised_ey


ok he showed some flashes of "decent" shooting during his rookie year

however last year, he was just terrible 

maybe he didnt get much minutes but he had the chance to prove that he was worth a first round pick 
he would of gotten the minutes if he had shown improvement in his game. but too bad he didnt.

simply he just couldnt cash in his only opportunity... (when the lakers lost kobe and lamar, probably taht was his time to shine just like how caron did avg nearly 20 ppg)

i dont know how much he has improved his game over the summer, but if he doesnt prove that hes even worth the 10th or 11th spot on a NBA roster, hes gonna be out of this league pretty damn soon


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

dannyM said:


> ok he showed some flashes of "decent" shooting during his rookie year
> 
> however last year, he was just terrible
> 
> ...


I think you have Slava and Cook confused. 2 years ago Cook did nothing but Slava played very well and averaged 8 points a game, and then last year it was Cook who had the good year with multiple 20 point games and him and Kobe had a pick and pop play that Rudy used that could not be stopped until they changed the system and Hamblen took over as head coach. While Cook was showing what he could do Slava was wasting on the bench.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

dannyM said:


> ok he showed some flashes of "decent" shooting during his rookie year
> 
> however last year, he was just terrible
> 
> ...


I agree somewhat with your assessment. My main problem with Cook's game is that he simply too soft. He's a talented shooter, no doubt. But, when you have Cook's size and the tools to improve yourself which I believe he does possess you must do something to prove that you are worthy of a spot on an NBA team. It's not that he's 6'8 and can't rebound with Rodman-like intensity, it's more the fact that he's on the floor to be a complimentary player, he's expected to hustle, do a little scoring when the opportunity presents itself, but also play tough d and hit the boards with some enthusiasm. I'm not saying that he doesn't play with passion or give his maximum effort every night, but Brian, being the gunner that he truly is seems to be lost when he's not in the game offensively.

I think the solution is fairly simple, I would like to see him be more active away from the ball, set picks, dive for the occassional fumbled pass, just show something other than the ability to float and shoot 20-footers. That's the mentality that the coaching staff and fans alike are looking for. It doesn't even take much talent, evidence by what Mark Madsen was able to do with his limited skills. Personally, I like Cookie. I think he's a good guy and seems like he wants to what he can to help the team and from watching him college I know that his game hasn't changed since he was Big11 player of the year. Now, maybe the Lakers should have known what they were getting, it's possible they drafted a guy who just isn't comfortable with changing his game, or for some reason isn't capable of doing so. But with a little bit of extra effort I have no doubt that Cook can adapt himself to the NBA and become a truly viable player on this level. He's proven he can score, but that's not going to get him a new contract. He has the stage at the moment, but I have to agree with Danny that he won't have it much longer unless he starts to diversify his game and being to gain favor with a certain 9-time NBA champion head coach who doesn't tolerate lackluster effort.

Incidentally, I did notice one interesting thing in Cook's numbers from year one under Phil, to year two under Rudy T/F Hamblin: Year one under Phil Jackson Brian Cook attempts 5 three point FG's in 35 games. Total (0-5). He also shoots a respectable .475 from the field as a rookie. In stark contrast, the '05 season under Rudy saw the gunner in Cook reappear as he tallied a whopping total of 199 three point attempts, making his fair share and finishing at a 39% clip. Coincidentally, his FG% fell drastically to .417 (possibly something to do with the fact that his 199 3-pointers accounted for a sizable 45% of his total FG attempts for the year?). I have the distinct feeling that the Brian Cook we're going to see this year is going to resemble more closely the rookie who knew he wasn't going to see the light of day launching bombs like that under a coach like Jackson. He may not like have the reigns tightened on his long-range game, but he will thank Phil 5 years down the road when he's become a dependable, go-to role player on some NBA team. Hopefully that supposition comes to pass and I very much hope it happens in LA, but this year is definitely the one which is going to make or break Brian Cook as a Los Angeles Laker.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you made a very good point showtime87 :clap: 

make or break season for brian cook, definitely

i hope cook becomes more meaner and aggressive 

maybe he'll learn something from von wafer

like karate chopping somone in the stomach whenever he gets pushed around :eek8:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Although this has dragged off topic. You do not want Marcus Banks.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Although this has dragged off topic. You do not want Marcus Banks.


whats wrong with marcus banks?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

dannyM said:


> whats wrong with marcus banks?


He is a defensive minded PG who can't shoot, and is loosey goosey


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hate watching athletic freaks who can't shoot. Everyone else seems to love them. Oh, I almost forgot. Cook > Shaq


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Marcus would be a great back-up for us, but if we get our hands on janerro pargo, i would be happier.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I hate watching athletic freaks who can't shoot. Everyone else seems to love them. Oh, I almost forgot. Cook > Shaq


you cant teach someone to be a freak athlete, but you can teach, and practice shooting-----you can become a better shooter, not neccisarily a better athlete-thats more natural ability


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> Marcus would be a great back-up for us, but if we get our hands on janerro pargo, i would be happier.


Banks is a much better basketball player than Pargo.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> He is a defensive minded PG who can't shoot, and is loosey goosey


whats wrong with a defensive minded pg?

i believe marcus banks was the leading scorer at UNLV


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

dannyM said:


> whats wrong with a defensive minded pg?
> 
> i believe marcus banks was the leading scorer at UNLV


Yes and Jerome Moiso was the leader for UCLA team.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Cook > Shaq


You're about to get jumped.


----------

